# White patch on barbs



## Monsterpony (Feb 13, 2008)

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) *92 gallon*
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water? *freshwater*
3. How long the aquarium has been set up? *March 08*
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know)
*9- zebra danio
8- black skirt tetra
6- neon tetra
4- rasbora het
5- hengal's rasbora
8- gold barb
2- albino bristlenose pleco*
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? *no*
6. What temperature is the tank water currently?* 78F*
7. What make/model filter are you using? *Tidepool II Bio-Wheel Filtration Unit, two sponge filters*
8. Are you using a CO2 unit? no
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? *from across the room*
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? *9/20/08, 40%*
11. How often do you perform water changes? *weekly*
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish? *fish flakes in afternoon, algae wafer/sinking pellets after the lights go out, occasional treats of bloodworms/brine shrimp/tubifex worms/peas/cucumber*
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on? *Two 30W coralife bulbs from 10 am to 9pm*
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time? *Two of the barbs have a thin white film over an area of their back. One is slighty denser/fuzzy looking and was separate from the group though both are eating well. (see photos)*
15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. *pH=8.0, ammonia=0, nitrite=0, nitrate=10ppm*
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? *API liquid test kit*
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank? *3 weeks ago, normal, healthy*
*
The effected barbs have been moved to a quarantine tank. The male is acting completely normally with just a slightly pale looking patch of scales about 3mm in diameter. The female was off on her own, but ate readily. she has a more opaque white area on her side that is 2mm wide and stretches 12mm in length. I can't find a disease process that seems to match the signs/locations. I have jungle fungus eliminator and pimafix on hand, but can run to the LFS to get more meds tomorrow afternoon.*

*Sorry the pics aren't very clear, but neither fish wanted to swim with the effected side facing the camera.
Male barb:


















Female barb:







*


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
how are they getting on,did you add and meds ?


----------



## Monsterpony (Feb 13, 2008)

I treated with the meds and both were improving when the tank had a sudden ammonia spike (.5ppm) and they both died (I left at 8am and both were fine, both were dead when I got back at 12:30). I still can't figure out what caused the spike though. The tank was an empty ten-gallon that I filled with water directly out of my main tank, used a sponge filter that was advertised as for up to 60 gallons that had been running in my main tank and had been doing daily 50% water changes. The water in the main tank tested as


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww sorry to see that.


----------

